# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Gjermani

## IL__SANTO

Te nderuar shoke/shoqe/zonja/zoterinj edhe ata qe bejne pjese ne mes te ketyre dy gjinive ju uroj te kaloni sa me bukur ne pranine e njeri-tjetrit ne temen e re pasi e vjetra u mbyll sipas rregullores se Forumit.

Pershendetje te gjitheve prej meje.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

santo wie gehts dir 
was machst heute

----------


## stern

*Mire se ju gjeta
Pershendes hapesin e temes
*

----------


## stern

*Mirembrema Miq

Ju Pershendes dhe Ju uroj nje mbremje te kendeshme*

----------


## Linda5

Abend Leute 

Ju uroj nje mbremje te kendshme sot :

Yllit stern,busavata,Njoni_ch,jesy,chino,lisa12,Izadora,  Tironcja_BLN,katunari,izabella, alemin,SystemA(edhe pse stafi i ka dhon pushime,prap ngelet i pershendetur )SS2008 dhe ne fund fare sheqeri drague(kur ta shikosh te kesh me vete nivelin :ngerdheshje: )

Pershendetje dhe per mysafiret qe vijn tek kjo teme :

goldin,glorin, hapsin e temes IL_SANTO, maryp,elsaa, Mario,saura qe me ka hum fare me gjith suaden :i ngrysur:  dhe patriotin Xhuxhumaku,qe dhe ktij me sa duket i paskan dhon pushime te gjata byroja e forumit : (



Me falni ne qoftese kam harru ndonjerin,por ma kujtoni ,qe te mos harroj heren tjeter ,se helbete po shkojm drejt plakjes : D

----------


## Linda5

Kurse kte e kam per Bahnhofin  :syte zemra:   :ngerdheshje: 

I uroj nje fillim jave te bukur ,dhe shpresoj te jete mire me shendet,dhe mos ta ken rrembyer schatzat ...hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

----------


## lisa12

> Abend Leute 
> 
> Ju uroj nje mbremje te kendshme sot :
> 
> Yllit stern,busavata,Njoni_ch,jesy,chino,lisa12,Izadora,  Tironcja_BLN,katunari,izabella, alemin,SystemA(edhe pse stafi i ka dhon pushime,prap ngelet i pershendetur )SS2008 dhe ne fund fare sheqeri drague(kur ta shikosh te kesh me vete nivelin)
> 
> Pershendetje dhe per mysafiret qe vijn tek kjo teme :
> 
> goldin,glorin, hapsin e temes IL_SANTO, maryp,elsaa, Mario,saura qe me ka hum fare me gjith suaden dhe patriotin Xhuxhumaku,qe dhe ktij me sa duket i paskan dhon pushime te gjata byroja e forumit : (
> ...


Faleminderit linda5  dhe une te pershendes ty kalofsh nje mbermje te kendshme.

----------


## Kasumi

ju prsh dhe ju uroj nje jave sa me te mire besoj e mire sepse e hena veq shkoi te enjten feste te premten koha me diell e per vikend dihet ..,

----------


## jesy

mirdita gjermania

----------


## jesy

> Abend Leute 
> 
> Ju uroj nje mbremje te kendshme sot :
> 
> Yllit stern,busavata,Njoni_ch,jesy,chino,lisa12,Izadora,  Tironcja_BLN,katunari,izabella, alemin,SystemA(edhe pse stafi i ka dhon pushime,prap ngelet i pershendetur )SS2008 dhe ne fund fare sheqeri drague(kur ta shikosh te kesh me vete nivelin)
> 
> Pershendetje dhe per mysafiret qe vijn tek kjo teme :
> 
> goldin,glorin, hapsin e temes IL_SANTO, maryp,elsaa, Mario,saura qe me ka hum fare me gjith suaden dhe patriotin Xhuxhumaku,qe dhe ktij me sa duket i paskan dhon pushime te gjata byroja e forumit : (
> ...



faleminderit linda5 edhe une te pershendes ty:

----------


## stern

> Abend Leute 
> 
> Ju uroj nje mbremje te kendshme sot :
> 
> Yllit stern,busavata,Njoni_ch,jesy,chino,lisa12,Izadora,  Tironcja_BLN,katunari,izabella, alemin,SystemA(edhe pse stafi i ka dhon pushime,prap ngelet i pershendetur )SS2008 dhe ne fund fare sheqeri drague(kur ta shikosh te kesh me vete nivelin)
> 
> Pershendetje dhe per mysafiret qe vijn tek kjo teme :
> 
> goldin,glorin, hapsin e temes IL_SANTO, maryp,elsaa, Mario,saura qe me ka hum fare me gjith suaden dhe patriotin Xhuxhumaku,qe dhe ktij me sa duket i paskan dhon pushime te gjata byroja e forumit : (
> ...


*Linda

Manchmal sind es die kleinen Dinge im leben die einem besonders viel freute bringen und glücklich machen.Eine einzelne Blume, oder ein liebes ehrliches Wort machen mir mehr Freude als alles andere
Hab dich sehr lieb*

----------


## AnaH_M

mirmbrema njerez a jeni mire,edhe neser tani kemi nje dit te lire,siduket kjo jave iku shpejte

ju pershendes dhe gjith te mirat se tash ika per mcDonalds se dica uni

naten

----------


## <katunari>

Moin moin meine DEU Freunde,
morgen ist Feiertag bei uns, Christi Himmelfahrt, fährt jemand von euch zum Himmel auch ?  :buzeqeshje: 
, Ich nicht, bleibe lieber am Boden.
Einen schönen Tag noch an alle

----------


## chino

Juten Taaaaaach! 

Ich kam, um den jugfräulichen Thread "auszufüllen". 

Pershendetjet me te mira qe i kam qendisur ndonjehere kam ardhur per t'i ndare me ju. Vazhdoni te zbukuroni forumin me shkrimet e juaja. Vlen per te gjithe ketu, vecantisht per gojemblat dhe miqte nga Gjermania. Qofshi te gjithe mire. 

Soll ich den Rechner stellvertretend für Euch drücken?  :arushi:

----------


## stern

*Ja das sollst du chino
Du bist und bleibst eine guter mensch  


Pershendetje all

Fundjava filloj sot per mua*

----------


## lisa12

Pershendetje te gjitheve ,sterne ke te drejte se dhe neve qysh neser na fillon fundjava...kalofshi ne fundjave te gjate dhe te kendshme

----------


## goldian

po ku jeni mer shoke e shoqe

----------


## chino

> *Ja das sollst du chino
> Du bist und bleibst eine guter mensch  
> 
> 
> Pershendetje all
> 
> Fundjava filloj sot per mua*


Hab ich jetzt ausgiebig getan, erst losgelassen als ich dessen Knochen knacken gehört habe. Muss mich wohl lange danach gesehnt haben :-D 

Danke!

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ein Hallo an alle :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lisa12

> ein Hallo an alle




 Tironce ich grüsse dich....

Ich wünsche euch alle einen wunderschönes wochenende und ich hoffe das es sonnig wird  :Lulja3:

----------

